# insects



## Rock Dove (Aug 4, 2003)

I noticed when I looked closely at feral pigeons while handfeeding them on my arm there were some very tiny brown thin insects on their feathers.At first I thought they were splinters or something but then I saw them move. I tried to get them off but since these were feral pigeons, they didn't like their feathers to be touched.
Also I noticed a moth-like flying brown insect that was on the pigeons' feathers. I tried to remove that too, but it burrowed deeper into the feathers, and as I mentioned, these feral pigeons don't like me touching their feathers too much.

Do you know what those insects are? Do most feral pigeons have them and do they affect pigeons?


----------



## pgnanddove (Sep 3, 2003)

Hello Rock Dove,
the tiny insects are lice as far as I know. They annoy the birds but it is impossible to control on feral pigeons. A harmless insecticide (the name is actually SPRAY)can be applied (available at pet supply store), but in your case it is not possible. 
The moth like bugs are some type of flies. If you try to catch them, they either bury themselves into the feather or fly away. Usually those flies will go away and only 1-2 will be found on each birds.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hello again,
Pigeons do get feather lice. They will literally eat the feathers to the nub. I have a boarder (feral) who had all his flight feathers eaten. I found him at my back door. He has been hear for some time & will soon be ready for release.

I have never seen the 'fly' that are attracted to pigeons, but hear they are like going up against a sherman tank. If the flock has them I'm not sure how they would be treated. If you have one or two, you can purchase 'sevin' dust powder found at most stores which have a garden department. Extreme caution needs to be taken not to get any of the dust in the pijjies face. 

Perhaps some of our other members will have some suggestions for you.
Cindy


----------



## Thunderbird (Sep 7, 2003)

Get a cat pan, put a cap full of blueing, permectin or other liquid bird insecticide in it. Fill with water for them to bathe in and if they do take a bath-you suceeded. The little brown things are feather mites. The moth-looking things are pigeon flies and spread a lot of disease.
Chris


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

I see those little brown ones alot, the feather lice and they are especially under the wings (you can see them very easily there because the feathers are mostly white under the wing)
On white pigeons they show up really well and are quite creepy but the good news is that they die within 10 minutes of spraying (you will see them like splinters on the bottom of the cage on the paper towel very well)









As for the flies, I've seen them many times and I'm SO SCARED OF THEM.. Once it even flew onto my mom's hand

















The first time I ever saw one was when I went outside on the balcony and I was sitting and feeding the flock, my fav. pigeon came right infront of me to eat and I saw this creepy grey thing crawl out onto her back then quickly run back under the wing ..

I spray almost all the birds that come in here but I don't ever see a dead pigeon fly at the bottom of the cage so I suspect that they don't die with one spraying.

With my pet pigeon Dotty I sprayed him 5 times until I saw the fly in the bottom of the cage so those little buggers are really tough!

Mary


----------

